#ubuntu-rs 2011-11-28
<TildaTurn> dobar dan :)
<fogmaker> Olujicz tu sam
<olujicz> ja nisam :)
<fogmaker> A gde si?
<fogmaker> Imam problem
<fogmaker> Jesi li procitao pp na forumu
<olujicz> ček da pogledam
<olujicz> kažeš upload ne radi
<fogmaker> Javlja mi da nije moguce pisati po serveru
<olujicz> ok, to će biti sređeno
<olujicz> oće to posle nadogradnje
<fogmaker> ok
<olujicz> da se pobrkaju ovlašćenja
<fogmaker> Ono sto nije otljucano necu da diram
<olujicz> naslovna je zaključana
<olujicz> ostalno ništa nije
<fogmaker> Glavna strana je zakljucana
<olujicz> da
<fogmaker> ok mada bi mi se vise svidjalo da su novosti centralnije postavljene kao na pesku
<olujicz> to je najmanja briga
<olujicz> problem je zastarelost sadržaja
<olujicz> a i ne tako dobra organizacija
<fogmaker> Zvanicnu dokumentaciju bi ukinuo sa prednje strane zato sto je katastrofalno zastarela
<olujicz> ma sve je zastarelo
<fogmaker> Savete i trikove bi pretvorio u "kako da..."
<fogmaker> Gledam sta se moze odmah uraditi i da odmah imas rezultate
<fogmaker> Nista nije efektnije od prve strane. To je izlog
<olujicz> sada mogu da se postavljaju slike
<fogmaker> Uzeo bi neka resenja iz foruma kao sto je promisov "kako deliti internet..." i okacio
<fogmaker> Ok hvaa za upload
<olujicz> ja ne bih ništa dodavao
<olujicz> prvo čistka
<olujicz> da se izbaci sve što je previše zastarelo
<fogmaker> Nisi me razumeo otisao sam dalje u prici ovo dodajem u Kako da
<olujicz> a onda da se osveži sve što je moguće
<fogmaker> Ok poslusacu te ali da li sam dovoljno kompetentan da procenim sta je totalno zastarelo.
<fogmaker> Za mene sve sto jos postoji u Software Center-u je aktuelno
<olujicz> treba napraviti listu zadataka i uputstva za sve koji žele da rade
<fogmaker> Tako da bi to zadrzao . Proverio bi linkove ka zvanicnim stranama i apdejtovao
<olujicz> evo primer strane koja više nije potrebna
<fogmaker> Listu moze da napravi samo onaj ko je ranije radio na Wikiu jer zna sta sve ima
<olujicz> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Instalacija_KDE_4.2_na_Ubuntu_8.10
<olujicz> ma to niko ne zna
<olujicz> jer bi onda trebalo da ja znam
<fogmaker> Ok onda snalazi se
<olujicz> a pošto ne znam...
<olujicz> :)
<fogmaker> Jednostavno da se izbrise sve sto nije za aktuelne verzije a to su 10.04LTS i novije
<fogmaker> jel to Ok
<fogmaker> Da prvo to odradimo
<olujicz> hm, da li mi imamo Å¡ablon za brisanje?
<fogmaker> Sad mi stavljas upitnik iznad glave.  Treba neki sablon?
<fogmaker> Zar nemoze sa "delete"?
<olujicz> može sa delete
<olujicz> ali se uglavnom sve prvo označi
<olujicz> da li je za brisanje ili uređivanje
<olujicz> za to služe šabloni
<olujicz> postoji ova stranica: http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Ure%C4%91ivanje_wikija
<olujicz> i ona je zastarela, ali možemo je koristiti
<olujicz> čekaj samo da potražim taj šablon za brisanje
<olujicz> da, ni to nije sređeno
<olujicz> prvo treba to odraditi
<olujicz> evo vidiš ovo ovde:
<olujicz> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Kategorija:Odr%C5%BEavanje_vikija
<olujicz> tu treba da nam budu svi ti šabloni kojima bi upravljali sa sređivanjem vikija
<olujicz> i kao što tu imamo šablon za sređivanje
<olujicz> kada nađeš stranicu koja treba da se sredi
<olujicz> dodaš taj šablon
<olujicz> i stranica se nađe ovde
<fogmaker> Jasno
<olujicz> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/index.php?title=Kategorija:%C4%8Clanci_za_sre%C4%91ivanje&action=edit&redlink=1
<fogmaker> dobra fora
<olujicz> i onda lepo imaš sve izlistano šta je potrebno da se sredi
<olujicz> šablon sređivanje se dodaje ovako:
<olujicz> {{Sređivanje}}
<fogmaker> provalio
<fogmaker> Kako pravis novi sablon?
<olujicz> kradem :)
<olujicz> odem na našu wikipediju i pogledam kakve oni imaju
<olujicz> :)
<olujicz> ili na neku drugu ako mi se ne sviđa na našoj
<fogmaker> Od koga? Samo pazi da te ne ufate
<olujicz> http://sr.wikipedia.org/
<olujicz> kradeš od njih kako i šta oni rade
<olujicz> nema previše mudrosti :)
<olujicz> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Kategorija:%C5%A0abloni
<olujicz> ovo su Å¡abloni koje imamo
<olujicz> treba i to malo srediti
<fogmaker> Skontao sam onu obrnutu logiku da prvo napravis link pa onda stranicu. Ali kako sa sablonom? Ukrades kod, to nije problem. A gde snjim posle
<olujicz> ne moraš se mučiti sa šablonima sada
<olujicz> prabiću ih ja
<olujicz> trebali bi da se dogovorimo sa svima koji bi radili na wikiju
<olujicz> pa da se lepo organizujemo
<olujicz> vidimo Å¡ta i kako
<fogmaker> Trebaju nam, po meni, ovakavisti crveni za brisanje, i zeleni za dopunu.
<olujicz> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/%C5%A0ablon:Radovi
<olujicz> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/%C5%A0ablon:Brisanje
<olujicz> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/%C5%A0ablon:Sre%C4%91ivanje
<fogmaker> Odlicno sve ima
<fogmaker> hvala
<olujicz> probaj slobodno da obeležiš neke stranice tim šablonima
<fogmaker> skund
<fogmaker> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Feisty_Fawn_7.04 cistoprimera radi mada bi ja vise volio da imamo i sablon arhiva
<olujicz> ima vremena, sređivaćemo polako šablone
<Ddpbf> људи, како да ротирам докуменат у либреофису
<promis> Ddpbf: probaj u page setup
<Ddpbf> да, снашао сам се
<Ddpbf> хвала :)
<olujicz> fogmaker, napravio sam i šablon ažuriranje, možda je bolji nego sređivanje u nekim slučajevima
<fogmaker> Upravo mi to sad treba
<Atlantic777> fogmaker: ti si sad wiki man? :D
<fogmaker> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Eye_candy_ili_kako_da_podesite_Ubuntu_prema_svom_ukusu
<fogmaker> Legao je ko dupe na nosu
<olujicz> fogmaker: ubacio sam ti dodatak za lakše uređivanje teksta
<olujicz> videćeš kada sledeću put budeš neku stranicu uređivao
<fogmaker> Nije lose ali je malo sporiji nego predhodni editor
<Githzerai> z
<fb0x> poz
<Githzerai> frejmbafer bez X-a? :)
<fb0x> lol
<fb0x> ne
<fb0x> mada dobra ideja :>
<Atlantic777> da li se igrao neko sa usb mikrofonima, odnosno mikrofonima na web kamericama?
<promis> ja
<promis> nisam se igrao
<promis> ali jesma koristio
<Atlantic777> ima li vajde od toga?
<Atlantic777> da se ne zezam ako ne može da radi
<promis> kod mene radi
<promis> a to zavisi valjda od kamere
<promis> mislim da sam probao sa dve kamere i radilo je
<Atlantic777> e, ok, sredili smo
<Atlantic777> za divno čudo, super radi :D
<Atlantic777> mislio sam da će biti ses
<fb0x> ljudi preporucite neki dobar font za terminal
<fb0x> trenutno koristim liberation mono i dobar je
<fb0x> ali bih da pogledam koji su jos dobri
<Githzerai> terminus
<fb0x> probao ali mi je na 9 bas mali, 10 je veliki xD
<fb0x> a i ne izgleda mi bas nesto lepo
<fb0x> njega koristim za dwm statusbar...
<fb0x> u urxvt i ne izgleda lose
<fb0x> ali u xfce4-terminal ne valja
<Atlantic777> fb0x: nadam se da si spremio dobar izgovor zašto ne koristiš rxvt. :D
<fb0x> da
<fb0x> xD
<Atlantic777> I? Da čujem. :D
<fb0x> primer: otvorim alsamixer sa xfce4-terminal i sve je dobro
<fb0x> otvorim sa urxvt
<fb0x> kao da otvara frejm po frejm
<fb0x> nesto je sporije...
<Atlantic777> jesi li čačkao nešto conf?
<Atlantic777> vidi, meni je rxvt brži od xterm
<fb0x> i kada ima dosta texta npr weechat
<fb0x> mnogo baguje
<fb0x> nekako mu treba vremena da prikaze
<fb0x> ...
<Atlantic777> po brzini rada, ajd neka bude u rangu sa xterm
<Atlantic777> ali u startupu je brži
<Atlantic777> + imam mogućnost za tabove sa malom skripticom
<Atlantic777> ne da radi nego.... nemam reči, ja sam oduševljen
<fb0x> haha :D meni ovaj xfce terminal odgovara...
<fb0x> sve radi super
<Atlantic777> koju verziju rxvta teraš?
<fb0x> poslednja...
<fb0x> rxvt-unicode (urxvt) v9.12
<Atlantic777> ne znam, to je to...
<fb0x> nije ni vazno...
<Atlantic777> ma ok, samo eto, čudno mi da neko kuka za rxvt
<Atlantic777> :D
<fb0x> :D
<fb0x> otisao sam
<fb0x> poz
#ubuntu-rs 2011-11-29
<fb0x> ljudi jel zna neko kako se instaliraju .pcf.gz fontovi?
<Anpu> pogledaj ovde: http://gobase.org/dict/JIS/helponXfonts.html
<fb0x> nasao sam vec ovo ali nije to sto meni treba
<fb0x> jel ima neko mozda erusfont ttf?
<fb0x> da mi okaci negde, ne mogu da se zezam sa ovim xD
<TildaTurn> <O
* Ddpbf changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Добродошли на ИРЦ канал Убунтове локалне заједнице за Србију | Поставите питање и сачекајте | Први пут сте овде? Погледајте  http://tinyurl.com/6xc3o2z | Коористите  http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | У току је надоградња горумског софтвера.
<olujicz> Githzerai: na lomaču!!!
<maletaski> lol
<Ddpbf> па и ви сте могли да исправите
<Ddpbf> не да ме дозивате
<Ddpbf> ццц
* Ddpbf changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Добродошли на ИРЦ канал Убунтове локалне заједнице за Србију | Поставите питање и сачекајте | Први пут сте овде? Погледајте  http://tinyurl.com/6xc3o2z | Коористите  http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | У току је надоградња форумског софтвера.
<olujicz> baš mi se dopada novi choqok
<Githzerai> zar je stigao novi?
<olujicz> 1.2
<Githzerai> eeeeeeeee, otkad to kod mene stoji.....:P
<olujicz> nisam koristio mikro blogovanje neko vreme
<Atlantic777> fogmaker: hajd na pvt, može?
<fogmaker> Na sta?!
<fogmaker> Atlantic777: Obozavam te tinejdj kratice, koje niko nerazume ko predje 25.
<Atlantic777> pvt = private :D
<Atlantic777> query
<Atlantic777> kako god
<nemysis>  /qeruy user :D
<sladen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-font-family/+bug/784585
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 784585 in Ubuntu Font Family "Cyrillic: Ђ, Ћ, ђ, ћ look like latin "h" instead of Cyrillic Т" [Medium,Triaged]
<sladen> please could somebody check the alternatives offered in the PDF
<sladen> "Ubuntu 2" and "Ubuntu 3"
<sladen> (well as many people as possible!)
<Atlantic777> sladen: the last 2 examples in each font aren't correct.
<Atlantic777> If I understood correctly what are you asking for. :D
<sladen> Atlantic777: right, so we're working on trying to fix that.  And I need to feedback to Dalton Maag about whether the redesigns are any better
<Atlantic777> sladen: oh, it looks ok for me, let me check it with the lords. :D
<sladen> Atlantic777: have you got the PDF from comment #19   "Ubuntu_DesignModif_2011-11-28_addProp.pdf
<Atlantic777> sladen: yeah, looking at it at the moment.
<Githzerai> sladen: AFAIC, these are just fine. I wouldn't touch anything.
<sladen> Githzerai: "these" ?
<sladen> Githzerai: can you be more specific?
<Githzerai> That PDF in comment #19
<Githzerai> ЋЂћђ look as they should
<Githzerai> though I never had any problems with current Ubuntu font, whatever version
<sladen> Githzerai: which do you prefer from the "Ubuntu 2" or "Ubuntu 3" sample?
<promis> Everything looks fine to me: TtТтЋћЂђ
<Githzerai> sladen: ubuntu3, smaller font siszes might benefit from "-" placed a bit higher
<Githzerai> *sizes
<promis> For me > Ubuntu 3
<sladen> Githzerai: so the 'knee' in ЋћЂђ all at the same (lower height), but the cross-bar at the same height as the 'Т' ?
<sladen> promis: thank you very much.  Would you be able to add that you prefer "Ubuntu 3" (and why) on the bug report at:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-font-family/+bug/784585
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 784585 in Ubuntu Font Family "Cyrillic: Ђ, Ћ, ђ, ћ look like latin "h" instead of Cyrillic Т" [Medium,Triaged]
<promis> Okay
<Githzerai> sladen: uppercase letters both for ubuntu2 and 3 are fine. Lovercase letters for ђ & ћ are better in ubuntu3. That "crossbar" should be above second blue line (above, not on the top like in uppercase)
<promis> sladen: It looks like Ћ is shorter in height than Ђ
<Githzerai> sladen: that Corbel font is a good comparrison, it's about the right height for the "crossbar"
<sladen> promis: in which example does Ћ look shorter than Ђ
<sladen> (sorry for asking lots of questions, I need to be really clear before I can try to rely any information back)
<promis> In both. Well, in all. But, maybe it is just an illusion.
<sladen> btw, if neither are perfect, don't be afraid to say.  You're going to live with the result for 20 years!
<sladen> promis: is it the bowl/knee that makes it look shorter.  Or the top bar
<promis> the top bar
<sladen> promis: Githzerai: is the width of the hook about right;  short it be wider, or narrower?
<sladen> Githzerai: would you be able to post your thought/comment about prefering the Lowercase in Ubuntu3 too (basically say what you already said, but on the bug report)
<sladen> and then when you've done that, could everyone look over the proposed improvement to nj/lj:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-font-family/+bug/654192
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 654192 in Ubuntu Font Family "Cyrillic: soft-en 'њ' ligature bowl does not meld with horizontal bar" [High,Confirmed]
<Githzerai> sladen: of course, np. Also, the "crossbar" width is just fine
<sladen>  /topic Добродошли на ИРЦ канал Убунтове локалне заједнице за Србију | Поставите питање и сачекајте | Први пут сте овде? Погледајте  http://tinyurl.com/6xc3o2z | Коористите  http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | У току је надоградња форумског софтвера. | Сербиан фонта: http://launchpad.net/bugs/784585 http://launch
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 784585 in Ubuntu Font Family "Cyrillic: Ђ, Ћ, ђ, ћ look like latin "h" instead of Cyrillic Т" [Medium,Triaged]
* Githzerai changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Добродошли на ИРЦ канал Убунтове локалне заједнице за Србију | Поставите питање и сачекајте | Први пут сте овде? Погледајте  http://tinyurl.com/6xc3o2z | Коористите  http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | У току је надоградња форумског софтвера. | Ispravka srpsk
* Githzerai changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Добродошли на ИРЦ канал Убунтове локалне заједнице за Србију | Поставите питање и сачекајте | Први пут сте овде? Погледајте  http://tinyurl.com/6xc3o2z | Коористите  http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Ispravka srpskog ćiriličnog fonta: http://launchpad.net/bugs/784585
<sladen> и #654192
<Githzerai> OK :)
* Githzerai changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Добродошли на ИРЦ канал Убунтове локалне заједнице за Србију | Поставите питање и сачекајте | Први пут сте овде? Погледајте  http://tinyurl.com/6xc3o2z | Коористите  http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Ispravka srpskog ćiriličnog fonta: http://launchpad.net/bugs/784585 i и http://launchpad
* Githzerai changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Добродошли на ИРЦ канал Убунтове локалне заједнице за Србију | Поставите питање и сачекајте | Први пут сте овде? Погледајте  http://tinyurl.com/6xc3o2z | Коористите  http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Ispravka ćiriličnog fonta: http://launchpad.net/bugs/784585 i и http://launchpad.net/bug
* Githzerai changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Добродошли на ИРЦ канал Убунтове локалне заједнице | Поставите питање и сачекајте | Први пут сте овде? Погледајте  http://tinyurl.com/6xc3o2z | Коористите  http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Ispravka ćiriličnog fonta: http://launchpad.net/bugs/784585 i и http://launchpad.net/bugs/654192
<Githzerai> I hate topic limitations :/
<sladen> http://pad.lv/784585 i и http://pad.lv/654192
<maletaski> :D
<sladen> sorry
<lubotu3`> Launchpad bug 784585 in Ubuntu Font Family "Cyrillic: Ђ, Ћ, ђ, ћ look like latin "h" instead of Cyrillic Т" [Medium,Triaged]
<lubotu3`> Launchpad bug 654192 in Ubuntu Font Family "Cyrillic: soft-en 'њ' ligature bowl does not meld with horizontal bar" [High,Confirmed]
<sladen> maletaski: now we've got your attention?  "Ubuntu 2" or "Ubuntu 3" ?
<promis> sladen: I like the change in width for hook in Corbel and Lucida for ђ ћ. When it starts more narrow. Also for Ђ I like in Lucida that it is more round. Specificly that the middle of the hook is higher than begining. (sorry it's little difficult for me to express myself in english)
<Atlantic777> My vote goes to Ubuntu 3, too. It looks more natural.
<sladen> (we're aiming to get "normal", for as many people as possible)
<maletaski> yap ubuntu 3
<sladen> maletaski: -> bug report :)
<maletaski> ok
<maletaski> :)
<sladen> maletaski: if you can, could you give reasons too.  (If you know them)
<maletaski> ok
<sladen> and if it still needs work, we can send it back for more
<zag_> zdravo :)sto su vam vi hieroglifi Jedva upadol:(
<maletaski> ?
<Atlantic777> zag_: kakvi hieroglifi? Gde?
<maletaski> pozdrav
<maletaski> misliš na topic
<zag_> pa kako da udjem na kanal ? Ako ne upisem one hieroglife Nema ulaska
<maletaski> koje bre
<maletaski> ne razumem
<zag_> a oci me bas ne sluze dobro
<Atlantic777> aha, da nije captcha? :D
<maletaski> e to
<maletaski> :D
<sladen> zag_: PDF y KOMeHT 19
<zag_> http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/irc-kanal/
<Atlantic777> da, da, ta slova na sličici su zaštita protiv robot
<Atlantic777> robota*
<Atlantic777> da ih nema, imali bismo prepun kanal robota koji služe za reklamiranje
<Atlantic777> ovako, poprilično smo sigurni da nisi mašina :)
<zag_> ok:)
<Atlantic777> za one koji su upravo stigli, upravo se radi na redizajniranju ubuntu fonta, javio nam se kolega sladen
<Atlantic777> sporna slova su ćirilična slova đ i ć
<maletaski> da a forum se trenutno nadograđuje
<Atlantic777> Ispravka ćiriličnog fonta: http://launchpad.net/bugs/784585 i и  http://launchpad.net/bugs/654192
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 784585 in Ubuntu Font Family "Cyrillic: Ђ, Ћ, ђ, ћ look like latin "h" instead of Cyrillic Т" [Medium,Triaged]
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 654192 in Ubuntu Font Family "Cyrillic: soft-en 'њ' ligature bowl does not meld with horizontal bar" [High,Confirmed]
<maletaski> komentar br 19
<Atlantic777> Pa možete na ovim adresama da vidite, u komntaru broj 19 se nalazi pdf fajl sa trenutnim predlozima.
<maletaski> ima pdf
<Atlantic777> A vaše mišljenje zabeležite kao bubu, ako se neko ne snađe, neka pita slobodno. :)
<Anpu> hm ubuntu3 izgleda bolje oddvojke
<Anpu> od dvojke*
<maletaski> da
<maletaski> definitivno
<Anpu> a sta sa corbel i lucida?
<Anpu> jer i sa njima dase poredi 3?
<maletaski> to su valda drugačiji fontovi
<maletaski> koliko kapiram
<Anpu> aha, dakle rade samo ispravku na ubuntu
<maletaski> da
<Anpu> a stsvili su par drugih cisto za poredjenje
<maletaski> yap
<Anpu> stavili*
<Anpu> ok
<Anpu> ubuntu 3 definitivno
<maletaski> piši onda na bug :D
<Anpu> mada ovo na kraju bi trebalo da je n?
<Atlantic777> samo treba zabeležiti na launchpadu pošto se ovako gubi u magli
<maletaski> da
<Atlantic777> prohuji s vihorom
<Anpu> hm nemamlp nalog
<olujicz> Anpu: to je za ukor
<Atlantic777> ja se time ne bih hvalio :D
<Anpu> obrisao sam ga, kde je sad na gitu :p
<maletaski> sram te bilo
<olujicz> mislim da je to sada sve povezano sa ubuntu one
<Anpu> ma sta ce mi ubuntu one pored owncloud
<olujicz> ako imaš tu nalog, imaš ga i na lp
<maletaski> ko bre to još nema nalog na lp od naše loze
<Atlantic777> a šuška se i o logovanju i čuvanju ličnih podešavanja za programe na ubuntu one
<Atlantic777> logovanje = login i passwd za ubuntu desktop
<Anpu> kulj
<Atlantic777> mada, to je još uvek neki pluskvan futur :D
<Githzerai> kratak info: forum će proraditi za par minuta, jedva ga namikerih
<maletaski> \o/
<petar_> jeeeeee
<Githzerai> zato kad vas nema, meni forum letiiiii :D
<petar_> još ništa :(
<sladen> 2 comments on one bug, 0 comments on the other?
<sladen> can I help anyone else to look at the two redesigns and comment?
<sladen> we've got 20 people in #ubuntu-rs
<sladen> is there a mailing list we could contact aswell?
<Atlantic777> sladen: our mailing list isn't so popular, but our forum is quite large.
<Atlantic777> Btw, people are mostly comming to ask for help and aren't used to launchpad and bug reporting, but we're working on introducing them to how it is done and why it is so important to file a bug.
<sladen> Atlantic777: is there a list of 'regulars' (yourself included), who we could try and get answers from?  People who are more used to using Ubuntu
<sladen> Atlantic777: if Launchpad is a blocker, we can work something out.  In this case, it's important that we get local feedback;  it affects everyone's desktop.  Now and in the future
<Atlantic777> sladen: uhm... I'll post about this in our „admin section“ of forum. We could get really good feedback on the forum.
<sladen> Atlantic777: +1
<Atlantic777> sladen: how can we contact you about this?
<Atlantic777> mail, launchpad?
<Atlantic777> or just to tell people to write comments at that bug report?
<Atlantic777> Many of them don't even understand nor can write in English. Could we write some global summary for our community?
<sladen> Atlantic777: replies in Serbian (and Serbian Cyrillic are fine)
<sladen> Atlantic777: ideally -> the bug reports.  So that it doesn't get lost
<sladen> Atlantic777: if you really need to, then email  sladen@canonical.com  / sladen@ubuntu.com  is fine
<Atlantic777> sladen: ok, just to know. :)
<sladen> Atlantic777: if you're able to phrase and *ask* other people (in Serbian) then, as you note, it's probably got a better chance of being understood
<Atlantic777> sladen: it seems that wi have to do it that way in case we (you, them) want some useful feedback.
<Atlantic777> s/wi/we
<sladen> :)
<Atlantic777> sladen: ok, I've just posted a note on forum and we'll see tomorow what can be done.
<Atlantic777> That would be all from me for today.
<Atlantic777> gn ;)
<Atlantic777> ajd, ln i ostalima o/
<sladen> Atlantic777: hvala!
<sladen> Atlantic777: (it would be useful if you could comment on both bug reports too)
<Atlantic777> sladen: actually I don't know what to say about nj/lj :/
<Atlantic777> sladen: I'll read tomorow all comments and see what was the problem and what is changed.
<sladen> Atlantic777: does that mean it's better, or worse, or you can't tell (which is allowed)
<sladen> Atlantic777: okay.  Sleep well
<uros1> sladen:  me too, must go to sleep, sorry for my low activity here,  tough day on work :)
<fb0x> ljudi koliko sam se ja istripovao kad sam video eng ovde haha xD
<fb0x> mislio sam da sam promasio kanal xD
<sladen> uros1: okay.  If you get a chance to look in the morning, it would be greatly appreciated
<uros1> looking just now :)
<Githzerai> Ima li neko pritužbe na forum posle nadogradnje?
<sladen> uros1: PDF-y comment #19   N   PDF-y comment #47
<Githzerai> Trebalo bi da sam ga barem malo ubrzao
<uros1> meni je sasvim dobar odziv
<Githzerai> uros1: ma napominjao sam mu se majke
<uros1> sladen:  comment #19 Ubuntu 2 (lowercase cross-bar at x-height, bowl very below) looks okay with me
<uros1> as you see bowl is exact lengt like in y
<uros1> Githzerai: sasvim živahno
<uros1> sladen: #47 it's acceptable
<sladen> uros1: could you post to the bug reports themselves.  That way it doesn't get lost, and everyone can read it
<uros1> shure
<sladen> uros1: for #47.  "Acceptable".  Does that mean that you think it could be improved further?
<uros1> no but i`m not expert, as user i think it`s look okay, consistent with other letters
<Githzerai> sladen: any further improvement would be a matter of a personal taste. The most important thing is that by currently proposed design noone will have any doubt which letter that is.
<sladen> Githzerai: any chance you could say that in the bug report too?
<Githzerai> sladen: well, I'm trying, but still have only two hands :) it'll be there asap ;)
 * sladen smiles!
<uros1> sladen:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-font-family/+bug/654192/comments/49
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 654192 in Ubuntu Font Family "Cyrillic: soft-en 'њ' ligature bowl does not meld with horizontal bar" [High,Confirmed]
<Githzerai> my 2bits: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-font-family/+bug/654192/comments/50
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 654192 in Ubuntu Font Family "Cyrillic: soft-en 'њ' ligature bowl does not meld with horizontal bar" [High,Confirmed]
<Githzerai> A bre ljudi, ima li neko osim admina da progovori o serveru ? :) Jel vam sada brži forum, dajte malo fidbeka? :D
<uros1> ma skroz je živahan
<uros1> jel radi hvala?
<uros1> ne radi...
<uros1> tj nejma ga
<Githzerai> rešavam
<uros1> cool sasvim živahno radi, a umeo je da roštilja
<uros1> Githz
<Githzerai> cpu 8%, mem 225 mb
<Githzerai> zaklo sam ga :P
<uros1> burazeru imam vesti...
<uros1> stiže mi n9
<uros1> :-D
<uros1> onaj plavi
<Githzerai> uros1: tebi se gine?
<uros1> heheh
<sladen> thank you Slobodan and uros1!
<uros1> tnx to you, great work
<Githzerai> sladen: No, thank you. Great job you did.
<sladen> Githzerai: are there any other Cyrillic letters that there are issues with?
<sladen> Githzerai: (I think we have a fix for 'Г' in the monospace too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/784549)
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 784549 in ubuntu-font-family-sources (Ubuntu) "Mono: Style: Cyrillic Ghe Г has incorrect bottom serif and looks strange" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<uros1> sladen: indeed, okay now
<sladen> uros1: +addcomment :)
<uros1> typing...
<uros1> 12:30 here, must go to sleep, hard day tomorrow too
<uros1> good night to all ili laku noć svima
<Githzerai> sladen: sry, stupi forum is giving me a headache. I'm using ubuntu font as a standard font in KDE, but haven't seen any other problematic letters. Maybe  шШ.  Lowercase ш doesn't seem "even" on both sides... or am i blind?
<Githzerai> well, I guess I am blind....
<Githzerai> It's even afterall
<sladen> Githzerai: it might not be if it's hinted.  Can you screenshot what you're actually seeing
<Githzerai> sladen: I hope you'll see it http://www.dodaj.rs/f/2P/SC/1sPCB3ux/thing.png
<Githzerai> When the font size is above 12, it's all even. But it seems to me that when the fonnt size is as small as on the pisture, lowercase ш doesn't have even sides, lef and right
<Githzerai> *damn typos, sry
<sladen> Githzerai: yes, I see it.  It's a hinting issue.  Could you copy and paste  '' and '' in there too and retake the screenshot
<sladen> Githzerai: they give debugging information
<sladen> Githzerai: then file it against:  http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-font-family/+filebug?field.title=Hinting:+Mono:+Cyrillic+lowercase+sha
<Githzerai> sladen: http://www.dodaj.rs/f/2i/O6/4isXyEhk/utf1.png
<Githzerai> I do hope you speak utf8 :)
<sladen> Githzerai: stick some spaces in there.  The digital read reads '12'.  Can you take it with the version number (0.800), hinting readout (12), and ш Ш ш Ш m M  all visible
<sladen> 12 == 12 PPEM == 12 Pixels Per Em
<sladen> Githzerai: any luck?
<Githzerai> sladen: sry, got a phonecall, bbs
#ubuntu-rs 2011-11-30
<Githzerai> sladen: sorry for the delay. I've changed hinting style from slight to full, and problem is no more, at least the way I see ithttp://www.dodaj.rs/?2g/HM/429mbjkl/utf2.png
<sladen> Githzerai: ah.
<sladen> Githzerai: "Slight" == the Autohinter.  We can't do anything about that
<Githzerai> I should have guessed that auto-thingy would never get it right, be it a font or anything else.... :)
<Githzerai> z
<Githzerai> Ima li neko pritužbi na forum posle nadogradnje?
<fogmaker> Githzerai: Kod mene opet nerade zahvalnice inace forum leti. Svaka cast
<Githzerai> fogmaker: koja tema?
<Githzerai> fogmaker: zaboravi, ukontao sam Å¡ta je :)
<Githzerai> rade samo za prvu poruku u temi, sad ću regulišem... :)
<Githzerai> fogmaker: probaj sada
<fogmaker> Radi. Ti si genije
<Githzerai> neće on mene više noćima traumatizirati :D
<fogmaker> :D
<Githzerai> ko je zezbuo debian.iz.rs?
<olujicz> ko je tamo glavni?
<Githzerai> zmija pliskin
<promis> Radi sd forum kako treba. Ali i dalje nedostaje opcija prona]i sve zahvalnice
<Githzerai> promis: kažeš to kao da bi moralo da je bude?
<fogmaker>  Githzerai: Pusti promisa, kome to jos treba?
<Mirko_> pozz narode :)
<Mirko_> jel moze neko da mi pomogne da naterma mikrofon da radi na netbooku?
<promis> To je postojalo, i meni se sviđala ta opcija
<promis> Ako će zbog nje da se sruši forum i da baguje, onda nije bitno
<Githzerai> promis: moraš biti detaljniji, jerbo ne znadem o čemu pričaš... :)
<promis> Kad se ode u pregled profila, klikne na ime http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/User-ime postojala je rubrika o zahvalnicama odmah ispod rubrike o porukama.
<promis> Ukupno Poruka: (Pronađi Sve Teme — Pronađi Sve Poruke)
<ilija71> Zdravo, dobar dan!
<ilija71> Imam jedan problem pri upgrade form 11.10 to 11.10. Ne radi mis.
<ilija71> Da tacno je od 11.10 na 11.10. Hteo sam da reinstaliram tako da mi ostanu podaci, ali video sam da ce pri tome da mi izbrise sve podatke, pa sam izabrao ovo ugrade, ali kao sto rekoh ne radi mis.
<promis> Kako to 11.10 na 11.10
<ilija71> Da od one cetiri opcije jedna je i to
<promis> daj ispis od: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep mouse
<win2000> guten abend:)
<promis> kako možeš da upgrejduješ 11.10 na 11.10? To je ista verzija
<ilija71> Jeste, ali ti ponude kao jednu od 4 opcije.
<promis> nikad to nisam video
<ilija71> Cudno jeste
<promis> ko ti to ponudi?
<ilija71> Napisao sam poruku u forumu jesi li video
<ilija71> zadnja poruka
<win2000> ilija jes ti onaj sa 500gb diskom sto pokusava da napravi pparticije?
<ilija71> jawohl, mein Herr
<win2000> genau
<promis> da sad sam shvatio Å¡ta si uradio
<ilija71> ala sam se zeznuo sa full instalacijom
<win2000> samo lagano , sace te promis opravi :)
<ilija71> dobro mogu da ti dam onaj ispis, ali moram da izadjem iz live cd a.
<ilija71> A jel mi valja ono drugo sto sam predlozio u poruci?
<promis> ako si u lajv sistemu ti onda odi na hardisk i poslednji log fajl izlistaj tražeći reč mouse kao što sam j auradio
<promis> dakle samo malo modifikuj komandu, tačnije putanju do log fajla
<ilija71> gde ono bese log fajl
<promis> ako nema Xorg.0.log ti onda potraži Xorg.0.log.old
<promis> pogledaj gore komandu pa vidi
<win2000> /var/log ?
<promis> da
<promis> ali na hardisku, a ne u okviru lajv sistema
<ilija71> da bas sam video
<win2000> a sta se desava? nece mu prepozna misa u live?
<FiReSTaRT> win2000: ne... nikad nisam imao frke sa particijama
<ilija71> nasao sam fajl, sada trazim mis
<FiReSTaRT> aaa drugi ilija hehe
<win2000> sve gromovnici odje :)
<FiReSTaRT> sta ces... pingvin je simbol groma :P
<FiReSTaRT> iako moram da priznam da ne koristim vise ubuntu...
<FiReSTaRT> presao sam na mint 12
<ilija71> neces verovati, nema mouse, trazio sam sa search
<win2000> ma linux je linux
<win2000> nema to veze koji distro
<ilija71> a onaj drugi fajl nece da otvori
<FiReSTaRT> pa ima razlika.. ne volim recimo nista od rh ili suse zato sto su se delimicno udruzili sa m$
<ilija71> ajde da mi to batalimo da da reinstaliram u manualnom, ali da ne formatiram particiju
<ilija71> jel tacno to sto zika kaze da ce sve da mi sacuva do tacke i zareza?
<promis> ako nema mouse onda ti X nije prepoznao miša
<win2000> to ti je razlika na sasvim drugomm nivou F.
<promis> a zašto bi sačuvao home?
<ilija71> Jer sam pravio beleske u onome tomicine beleske
<promis> pa sačuvaj samo to što ti treba
<ilija71> a ne radi mi dash i ne mogu da udjem tamo
<FiReSTaRT> ja uglavnom cuvam /home osim ako je tranzicija izmedju recimo gnome i kde.. u tom slucaju samo sacuvam najvaznije direktorijume
<promis> te su beleške zapisane negde, presnimi ih
<promis> iz lajva
<FiReSTaRT> ako mint nastavi da odrzava svoju modifikovanu verziju gnome 3, onda tu particiju necu da formatiram kad budem presao sa Lise na Milu (zezam za Milu, jos nemaju zvanicno ime)
<ilija71> ma mozda sam jos po ko jesta zapisivao i ko zna gde je to
<ilija71> mislio sam manualno sa live cd
<promis> pazi nije problem, nemoj da formatiraš home ako ti je posebna particija, pa ćeš da vidiš
<ilija71> tamo gde podesavas particije ali da ne formatiram
<promis> da li i šta če sve da radi
<promis> jer u načelu, dosta toga se čuvo u korisničkim podešavanjima
<ilija71> ma nije mi posebna, to je to
<promis> aha, pa onda sačuvaj ceo home folder
<promis> pa posle kopaj
<ilija71> to sam i uradio na posebnu particiju
<ilija71> ali rekoh kako da nadjem kojesta
<promis> pa eto. nema šta onda da izgubiš
<promis> postoji finakomanda find koja traži za tebe
<ilija71> hajde onda drugo pitanje
<promis> onda, uradi prvo to što žika tvrdi
<promis> pa vidi Å¡ta biva
<promis> pa ako ne valja onda ponovo instaliraj sa formatiranjem
<ilija71> posto sam iskopirao home, da li bih mogao tako da povratim podesavanja
<promis> da
<promis> i podešavanja i grešeke
<ilija71> samo opet treba da ti oduzmen sat vremena
<win2000> na oja podesavanja mislis ilija?
<promis> pa sad, ako imaš u home neke filmove ili velike fajlove
<win2000> koja*
<promis> ti njih nemoj da presnimavaš
<promis> podešavanja sve skupa sigurno nemaju ni 50MB
<ilija71> u redu, ni nemam, samo zao mi onih tomicinih
<promis> pa nadji ih
<Githzerai> z
<promis> imaju ekstenziju .note
<ilija71> ok, hajde idem da sredim
<promis> kad to znaš pretraga je laka
<Githzerai> Da vidim ko je provalio Å¡ta je novo na forumu? :)
<promis> pa ono što piše [Ubuntu]
<win2000> radi sat kako treba?
<ilija71> Hvala, cao!
<Githzerai> win2000: oduvek radio
<win2000> onda bice da moj ne radi dobro :)
<Githzerai> promis: elaboriraj :)
<Githzerai> promis: btw, ono je izbačeno uzvodno iz priključka
<promis> pa pogledajposlednju temu na forumu
<promis> u naslovu to piše
<Githzerai> znam, ali zašto je tako? :)
<promis> pa ne znam, zato Å¡to je OP tako odredio
<Githzerai> promis: jok :)
<win2000> ubuntu podrzava lgbt?
<Githzerai> Zato Å¡to tako sad mora: za svaku novu temu je obavezno izabrati prefiks prema derivatu koji autor koristi :)
<Githzerai> win2000: pa jes video pozadinu ? :D
<win2000> a mi sto uopste ne koristimo ubuntu?
<Githzerai> win2000: nemate šta da pišete :)
<win2000> i to sto kazes
<promis> Nemaš ubuntu Studio ;)
<Githzerai> promis: koja boja?
<win2000> a eto, moze i bez prefiksa
<Githzerai> win2000: ne može
<win2000> kako ne kada je defolt bez prefiksa+
<Githzerai> promis: daj predlog za boju prefiksa, fali on i Mythbuntu
<win2000> mozda nece d apostuje...
<Githzerai> win2000: neće :)
<Githzerai> obavezan je prefiks
<win2000> e pa moze i bez prefiksa
<win2000> pogledaj forum
<win2000> :)
<Githzerai> gde?
<win2000> opste diskusije
<Githzerai> jes to ti Liticovješac?
<win2000> aha
<Githzerai> obavezno je samo za ove gore forume, posveene rešavanju problema
<Githzerai> u opštim diskusijama  se valjda ne rešavaju problemi
<Githzerai> Ubuntu pijaca, Chat, opšte diskusije i slično, nemaju ograničenje
<Githzerai> ali Hardver, Softver i druge imaju
<win2000> logicno
<Githzerai> logično
<Githzerai> Čisto da se više ne mlatimo oko toga šta ko koristi (i koju naredbu mu treba dati).
<Githzerai> promis: aj daj boju za Ubuntu Studio?
<Githzerai> ili bilo ko drugi...
<win2000> pa koje imas do sada
<Githzerai> ne gledaj koje jesu nego koja bi trebala za Ubuntu studio
<win2000> a ti to asocijativno umesto likovno
<Githzerai> Kubuntu ima plavu, Ubuntu ljubičastu, edubuntu žutu, Lubuntu svetloplavu, Xubuntu zelenkastu itd
<win2000> zlatna?
<win2000> cek da viddim kolor piker
<win2000> koja je zlatna
<win2000> fdd017
<Githzerai> ok, ubacujem
<promis> difolt boja je plava Githzerai
<win2000> http://www.computerhope.com/htmcolor.htm
<Githzerai> promis: elaboriraj, misliš na boju veze?
<promis> a hoćeš rgb vrednosti
<win2000> cmyk
<Githzerai> ovako, ovo je za Kubuntu
<Githzerai> <span style="color: #82AEFF;"><strong><em>[Kubuntu]</em></strong></span>
<promis> 0 148 240
<Githzerai> <span style="color: #00C0C0;"><strong><em>[Xubuntu]</em></strong></span>
<promis> to je ovo http://ubuntustudio.org/themes/ubuntustudio/logo.png
<Githzerai> <span style="color:#FFA858 ;"><strong><em>[Edubuntu]</em></strong></span>
<Githzerai> itd
<promis> 0094f0
<Githzerai> za Studio=
<promis> da za studio 0094f0
<Githzerai> ?
<Githzerai> OK
<Githzerai> regulisano
<Githzerai> još samo za Mythubuntu?
<Githzerai> on mi najgori...
<win2000> jel to neko uopste probao ovde?
<win2000> ja nikada necu doci do potrebnog hardvera za myth
<Githzerai> Pa zvanični je derivat, reko da ispoštujemo
<Githzerai> stavio sam #ffffff dok se ne nađe bolje
<win2000> naravno , nego pitam iz radoznalosti da li je neko probao kako to radi
<Githzerai> pa isto kako kad staviš Myth na klasičan Ubuntu
<Githzerai> mada bih ja uvek izbrao XBMC
<win2000> hm da li xbmc moze da snima tv program dok gledas drugi kanal?
<Githzerai> E, to mi već nije palo na pamet
<win2000> pa to je citava stvar kod mytha
<win2000> snimanje, programiranje snimanja ...
<win2000> zasta ves moras da imas pristojan hardver sto za xbmc nije potrebno
<Githzerai> u pravu si...
<win2000> ja sam prosle nove godine dobio od deda mraza dlink boxee box
<win2000> slicno je xbmc
<win2000> toplo preporucujem za media centar
<Githzerai> boxee nije loš, mada je meni uvek jeo malo više od XBMC-a
<win2000> ovo je namenski napravljen hardver na kome je samo boxee
<win2000> http://www.boxee.tv/buy
<win2000> http://www.boxee.tv/
<win2000> a ove godine je izasa i sa dongle za tv
<win2000> odoh da vadim dete iz kade, pretvorice se u zabu
<win2000> brb
<win2000> jeli, jel mint dodje sa svim codecima, fleshom i javom?
<Githzerai> trebalo bi
<win2000> zamisli, dobili smo neke nove kompjutere na poslu i oni hoce da instaliraju win200 na njih
<win2000> jer za to imaju placenu licencu :)
<win2000> 2000
<Githzerai> win2000 još i radi dobro za noge stvari
<Githzerai> *mnoge
<Githzerai> najžešće mi je kad uđem u firmu kod ortaka da mu sredim nešto na kompu
<Githzerai> on kaže legalan win
<Githzerai> a ono win xp Home edicija :)
<win2000> hm ja sam ti totalni  duduk za win tako da ovo nisam razumeo
<win2000> jel to ilegalno?
<Githzerai> pa naziv sve govori ovo je XP Home, a ono XP Professional
<win2000> aaaa kapiram
<Githzerai> šta misliš koji je legalan za firme?
<win2000> prevideo sam  ovo home :)
<win2000> logicno
<win2000> nikada nisam razmisljao zasto ima toliko verzija win
<Githzerai> U tome i jeste caka...
<Githzerai> „Jeftinje“ verzije su čista navlakuša, tipa Win 7 Starter, sa kojim ne možeš maltene ništa, a onda moraš da doplatiš do Home Premium koji je tek kao upotrebljiv
<win2000> nek se nose ...
<win2000> nego sta miliste, hoce li onaj Ilija uspeti da instalira ubuntu ili ce opet za zajebe stvar?
<Githzerai> Gromovnik?
<win2000> ma onaj i71 na forumu
<win2000> do malopre je bio ovde i otisao da ponovo instalira
<win2000> pre nego sto si ti usao
<fogmaker> aj u 10 marke da nece. -Mnogo je kume?!
<win2000> koja je kvota da nece fog?
<fogmaker> 10DM
<win2000> 1:2 , 2:1 100:1
<fogmaker> Puko evro
<win2000> nije jos, ne brini :)
<fogmaker> aj ulazite pa da procenimo kvotu
<win2000> ja stvarno ne znam kako bi mogao da ne uspe posle svih objasnjenja, ali izgleda da je tlaican ...
<TildaTurn> <O
<win2000> ja mislim da ce da uspe ali ce opet nesto da "podesava" tako da tipujem X
<webmasteryoda> !rakija
<webmasteryoda> pih... još niste vratili skriptu
<webmasteryoda> :D
<Atlantic777> webmasteryoda: e vidiš, mogli bi. :D
<Atlantic777> o/ webmasteryoda
<webmasteryoda> Ja se ne vraćam na irc dok ne vrnete skriptu i onon pijanog bota konobara
<webmasteryoda> ocu da me neko usluzi... :)
<webmasteryoda> Nego da vam prenesem svoje utiske....
<webmasteryoda> batalio sam sve moguce distribucije sem Xubuntua
<webmasteryoda> Toliko je dobar
<webmasteryoda> ODUSEVLJEN SAM
<webmasteryoda> Ubuntu is dead... long live Xubuntu
<webmasteryoda> :D
<Atlantic777> Xubuntu, krmak jedan, ništa od njega, a vuče resurse kao pravi.
<Atlantic777> Bolje lubuntu...
<webmasteryoda> Pazi
<webmasteryoda> uopšte me ne zanima da li vuče resurse...... to radi !!!
<webmasteryoda> Nisam ni pogledao kako se ponaša na topu
<webmasteryoda> ne zanima me
<webmasteryoda> Odziv i brzina su extra
<webmasteryoda> A i dalje je prihvatljiv kao desktop
<webmasteryoda> Lubuntu mi je previše ogoljen i nepristupačan
<webmasteryoda> Prosto želim da koristim OS
<webmasteryoda> a ne da se bavim njime
<webmasteryoda> :D
<webmasteryoda> Kolko ljudi i svi ćute
<webmasteryoda> c c c
<webmasteryoda> geekovi budite se
<Atlantic777> zato i !rakija ne radi, sve su popili i sad spavaju :D
<Atlantic777> webmasteryoda: vidi /topic
<Atlantic777> baci oko na one dve bube u vezi fontova
<webmasteryoda> hmmm
<webmasteryoda> Nisam primetio taj bug
<webmasteryoda> ali s druge strane
<webmasteryoda> ja i ne koristim ćirilicu
<webmasteryoda> :D
<TildaTurn> pozdrav Master Yoda :)
<webmasteryoda> Ej pozzz
<webmasteryoda> Ima živih. Dobro je
<webmasteryoda> Već sam pomislio da sam jedini preživeo težak nuklearni rat
<TildaTurn> nisi jedini :)
#ubuntu-rs 2011-12-01
<ljiljan90> izvinite
<ljiljan90> imam jedno pitanje
<ljiljan90> zasto nece da mi instalira ubuntu na racunar
<ljiljan90> ?
<ljiljan90> :D
<ljiljan90> Hvala
<TildaTurn> :D
<ljiljan90> izvinite [03:26] <ljiljan90> imam jedno pitanje [03:27] <ljiljan90> zasto nece da mi instalira ubuntu na racunar [03:27] <ljiljan90> ? [03:27] <ljiljan90> :D [03:27] <ljiljan90> Hvala [03:27] <TildaTurn> :D
<TildaTurn> <O
<sredoje> ljudi, sta je ovo sa forumom
<sredoje> nesto zakiva
<Atlantic777> sredoje: ovde radi ok.
<Atlantic777> Å ta je problem?
<sredoje> pa kaze mi da moram da promenim e-mail adresu
<sredoje> i ja pokusavam da je promenim
<sredoje> ali nista
<sredoje> nece
<sredoje> ne mogu ni da se izlogujem
<Atlantic777> menjao si nešto ili odjednom?
<sredoje> odjednom
<sredoje> to jest
<sredoje> nakon one popravke foruma
<sredoje> sto su oni imali
<sredoje> nesto kao
<Atlantic777> od tada ne možeš da se uloguješ?
<sredoje> sec
<sredoje> ulogovan sam ja
<sredoje> nego mi izabuje ovaj ekran
<sredoje> sec
<sredoje> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/268/46225962.png/
<sredoje> e to mo pokazuje
<sredoje> i ne mogu nista drugo da kliknem
<sredoje> nece da me pomeri sa te strane
<Atlantic777> dakle upišeš password i novu mail adresu i neće?
<sredoje> pa on mi posalje
<sredoje> na mail
<sredoje> ovakav mail
<sredoje> sec
<sredoje> http://pastebin.com/CtndKXw9
<sredoje> takav mail
<sredoje> i ja pritisnem na te linkove
<sredoje> i on me opet vrati na onu stranu
<sredoje> kao da nista nisam uradio
<Atlantic777> ok, ja nemam ovlašćenja da prčkam po mailovima i lozinkama, ali utefterio sam pa ćemo srediti
<Atlantic777> o/ Anpu
<Anpu> hej Atlantic777 i ostala bratija
<Githzerai> sredoje: kakav problem sa forumom? :)
<sredoje> hmhm
<sredoje>  trazi mi da promenim
<sredoje> mail
<sredoje> i on mi posalje na novi mail url za aktivaciju
<sredoje> kada kliknem
<sredoje> on mi opet ode na istu stranu
<Githzerai> daj celu poruku
<sredoje> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/268/46225962.png/
<sredoje> http://pastebin.com/CtndKXw9
<sredoje> ne mogu ni da se izlogujem
<sredoje> nista
<sredoje> stalno me drzi na tom prozoru
<Githzerai> hm, pa nije te valjda u spamere metnuo? :)
<sredoje> pa proveri :)
<Githzerai> probaj sada
<sredoje> ista stvar
<sredoje> kad kliknem na link
<sredoje> opet me vrati na istu stranu
<Githzerai> ček,
<Githzerai> sredoje: pa što si stavio pogrešnu adresu e-pošte?
<sredoje> kako mislis pogresnu
<Githzerai> pa e-adresa kojom si se egistrovao na forum je @yahoo.co.uk ;)
<sredoje> pa dobro
<Githzerai> pa nije dobro
<sredoje> on mi trazi da promenim
<sredoje> ja ukucam to kao old adresu
<sredoje> i ukucam drugu adresu kao new adresu
<sredoje> ali opet nece
<Githzerai> moraš uneti ispravnu adresu kojom sis e regovao da bi dobio odgovarajući kod
<sredoje> Old Email Address: tyroksin@yahoo.co.uk
<sredoje> New Email Address: sredoje.cutovic.108.10@ict.edu.rs
<Githzerai> probaj sada na forum
<sredoje> sad radi
<Githzerai> ctrl+f5 pa probaj
<sredoje>  sad radi
<sredoje> jasno je meni da nije bila validna prva adresa... nego mi nije dozvoljavao da promenim
<sredoje> sad radi ok
<Githzerai> ok. sledeći?
<maletaski> :D
<sredoje> a i btw .. sta fali@yahoo.co.uk
<Beretta021> imas 100e?
<Beretta021> :D
<Githzerai> sredoje: naletelo mi malo više spamera sa tog domena pa sam ga banovao :)
<sredoje> posteno
<Githzerai> Beretta021: dajem 100 za 200 ;)
<Beretta021> hahaha
<nikolam> e pa drustvo, Svet Kompjutera napreduje krupnim koracima
<nikolam> (mislim na casopis SK)
<nikolam> U proslom broju je bio pocetak ozbiljnog baratanja Bash komandnom linijom a u ovom je nastavak
<nikolam> Urke uvek osvetla obraz
<fogmaker> A sto im neradi sajt? http://www.sk.co.rs/
<fogmaker> Ranije sam Leki pingvin pratio samo tu
<fogmaker> nisam morao da kupujem
<fogmaker> casopis
<nikolam> Ivan Vesic ima clanak o Diaspora (joindiaspora.org) u novom SK
<nikolam> pa kako ne radi radi sk.rs (valjd asad i bez www)
<Anpu> fogmaker: radi sajt?
<Anpu> mislim, meni ucitava
<fogmaker> Radi ali se ne obnavlja od septembra
<nikolam> i meni
<nikolam> a to, pa pitaj ih na forumu.
<Anpu> mislis na ovo: Poslednja promena: 9. septembar 2011. ?
<fogmaker> Ok mislio sam da neko od vas zna
<nikolam> Rubrika za slobodan softver (Laki Pingvini) jeste, uvek je slobodna za citanje
<fogmaker> Upravo na to mislim
<nikolam> Najbolje je pitati na forumu, ako te bas intrigira, pitaj VojuM
<nikolam> SK je jeftin.
<nikolam> sta bi?
<Anpu> napusti ti nas
<Anpu> [22:47] <-- nikolam has left this channel ("Leaving").
<nikolam> mora da sam nesto pritisO :P
<Anpu> neko crveno dugme, definitivno
<nikolam> inace, ovaj osvezeni WINE iz PPA na mom prepotopskom LTS 10.04 64bit, u poslednje vreme daje cudne efekte
<nikolam> mora da im prijavim gresken. Il je to sto se redovna lts unapredjenja mnogo "obraduju" nezvanicnim PPA
<nikolam> Anpu, http://www.pixelscapes.com/spatulacity/button.htm
#ubuntu-rs 2011-12-02
<fogmaker> olujicz: svidja mi se kako razmisljas. Bravo! Hvala sto me pratis
<olujicz> fogmaker :)
<olujicz> ma može to super da se sredi, samo da ima volje
<fogmaker> olujicz: Svidja mi se ova nasa neverbalna komunikacija, koja odlicno funkcionise ;)
<olujicz> da, lako je sada kada nas nema puno
<olujicz> ali gledaću zato da što više olakšam onima koji će možda biti zainteresovani da se pridruže
<fogmaker> Ocekujem da se vise ljudi prikljuce tek kad pola odgovora na pitanja na forumu bude preusmeravanje na Wiki
<olujicz> juriću moderatore foruma za to kada malo sredimo viki :)
<fogmaker> a zato je potrebno da profunkcionise Wiki
<fogmaker> Zato sam i angazovao jer vidim da stalno jedno te isto odgovaram
<olujicz> pa da, ja sam odavno pobegao sa foruma
<fogmaker> Imam jos malo da pregledam clanaka i onda mogu da se bacim na azuriranje oznacenih
<fogmaker> U vreme odmora cu jos da poradim na pesku, nebili dao neki fini predlog za Glavnu stranu
<olujicz> ok
<fogmaker> Cujemo se
<nemysis> :D
<olujicz> važi, poz
<tata> šta znači izbor desktopa na log in, probao sam da uljučim neki drugi ali ne radi, samo default radi?
<fb0x> ako si na ubuntu onda mislim da imas da biras unity i standardni gnome
<fb0x> sad ne znam sta si ti birao...
<tata> imam lubuntu 10.04 i imam da biram desktop i jezik, oba su uvek na defolt
<tata> to je onaj deo gde kucam password
<tata> i user
<tata> a, piše da imam da biram: lubuntu, kde, gnome
<fb0x> jel si instalirao kde ili gnome?
<fb0x> posto lubuntu ima lxde
<fb0x> i ne dolazi sa kde/gnome
<fb0x> moras da instaliras kde/gnome ako hoces da promenis...
<tata> znači toje, ja koristim samo onako kako sam prvi put instalirao, lxde
<fb0x> :)
<tata> piše mi opcija gnome/openbox,, kako to da instaliram
<fb0x> sudo apt-get install openbox
<fb0x> openbox ti je window manager
<fb0x> ja bih ti preporucio fluxbox
<tata> ok i fluxbox mi je interesantan ali kad kucam openbox gde da onda dodam gnome ili flubox
<fb0x> cekaj, cekaj
<fb0x> sta pokusavas da uradis?
<fb0x> ne treba da instaliras gnome ako hoces da instaliras openbox
<tata> da mi ostane moj lubuntu ali da desktop izgleda kao gnome ili fluxbox?
<fb0x> ili neki drugi wm...
<fb0x> pa onda samo instaliras fluxbox/openbox i onda u sesson izaberes sta hoces
<fb0x> ...
<fb0x> sto znaci da ces kao de imati lxde, kao wm fluxbox/openbox
<tata> jel to znači da mogu da kucam i gnome/openbox ili kde/openbox?  u terminalu
<fb0x> ja te ne razumem uopste
<fb0x> sta hoces da instaliras?
<tata> izvini ja sam potpuno nov u linuxu pa možda pišem gluposti
<fb0x> ma dobro
<fb0x> nego...reci sta hoces da instaliras
<tata> hoću da pokrenem mogućnos izbora desktopa , koji mi se nudi na početku na log on
<tata> tamo imam izbor lxde(jedino on sad radi), kde, gnom
<fb0x> a zasto ti treb gnome ili gde?
<fb0x> treba*
<fb0x> ne svidja ti se lxde?
<tata> samo zato što mi gnome lepše izgleda
<fb0x> znaci hoces gnome
<tata> da
<fb0x> to mora neko drugi da ti objasni kako da uradis posto ja nisam na ubuntu i ne znam bas dosta oko gnome
<fb0x> sada ima i gnome3
<fb0x> tako da nisam bas upcen u to...
<fb0x> upucen*
<tata> ok, i ovako si mi objasnio, a Å¡ta dobijam sa onim Å¡to si mi napisao install openbox, Å¡ta je taj openbox?
<fb0x> openbox ti je window manager
<fb0x> nemoj da diras nista ako si nov u linux-u
<fb0x> jer moras da se zezas sa konfiguracijama
<fb0x> a mislim da ti je lxde dovoljno brz
<tata> ok, ne diram
<TildaTurn> <O
<Githzerai> z
<Nenad> Pozdrav. Treba mi jedna informacija. Kupio sam laptop sa preinstaliranim linuksom, open suse enterprise 11, i u međuvremenu formatirao disk i instalirao windows. Postoji li mogućnost da se vrati ova instalacija na laptop. U pitanju je hp i ne daju instalacione diskove.
<Anpu> Nenad: to je SLED, SUSE verzija koja se placa Novellu
<Anpu> s obzirom da si je platio, uz to ti dolazi i njihova podrska, a dobra pocetna tacka je http://www.suse.com/support/
<Anpu> ako nemas instalacioni disk a imas neki kljuc ili nesto, sigurno ce ti pomoci da vratis sistem ili preuzmes verziju i aktiviras svojim kljucem
<Anpu> takodje, imas i free verziju SUSE, poznatu kao openSUSE
<Anpu> za openSUSE nemas pretplatu i na principu je kao i vecina drugih distroa
<Anpu> openSUSE disk mozes preuzeti sa http://www.opensuse.org/en/
<Anpu> njihov irc kanal (doduse na engleskom) je #suse isto freenode (kucas /join #suse )
<Anpu> mada, ako zapnes svakako mozes i ovde pitati za pomoc, pa ako znamo, pomoci cemo :)
<Nenad> Hvala na odgovoru. Znam za open suse, meni treba da vratim image na hard disk laptopa kako bih ostvario garanciju, jer želim da zamenim laptop u radnji, a ne prihvataju ukoliko je menjan softver.
<Anpu> aha, dakle potrebno ti je da vratis SLED (SUSE Linux Enterprise Desktop) a nemas instalacioni disk
<Anpu> onda je najbolje videti ili na #suse kanalu (zajednicki je kanal) ili tehnicka podrska
<Anpu> mozes li da od radnje zahtevas da ti daju instalacioni disk?
<Anpu> s obzirom da si pod garancijom i platio si taj softver
<Anpu> s racunom bi trebalo da ti daju ono sto i platis
<Nenad> na žalost, prodavnica je jako loša, ne pristaju na zamenu ukoliko je uređaj softverski menjan i ne poznaju pojmove poput instalacionih diskova i sl. nemam iskustva sa linuksima, tako da ću najverovatnoije prodati ovaj laptop i kupiti drugi, naravno uz gubitak, ali šta da se radi.
<Anpu> :(
<Anpu> probaj prvo sa suse podrskom, mozda mogu da pomognu
<Anpu> oni imaju za skidanje 60 dana free trial
<Anpu> mozda moze da se aktivira kljuc
<Anpu> treba proveriti s njima
<Anpu> ne znam tacno kako ide sistem sa SLED
<Nenad> hvala, videću dalje na suse podršci
#ubuntu-rs 2011-12-03
<Anpu> ima li nekog ovde na kde?
<stoneman> Da li neko slucajno ima Dell N5110 (sa Nvidia Optimus tehnologijom)  ???
<stoneman> nvidia optimus - dve graficke ( intel hd i npr geforce gt 525m..)
<TildaTurn> <O
<fb0x> jel koristi neko zsh syntax highlighting?
#ubuntu-rs 2011-12-04
<zag_> :)))
<Atlantic777> !netsplit
<Atlantic777> !help
<Atlantic777> neće :/
<Atlantic777> :D
<lubotu3> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Atlantic777> ah, radi :)
<nikolam> ko se radi ne boji se gladi
<promis> hehe. zar?
<fb0x> xD
<nikolam> Atlantic777> !help  lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question...<Atlantic777> ah, radi :)
<Anpu> !lvm
<lubotu3> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Atlantic777> Å¡teta Å¡to nije na eng
<Atlantic777> u stvari, hoće neko da ga prevodi?
<Atlantic777> raspitaću se za lokalizaciju pa možemo
<Anpu> upravo mislim o istom
<Anpu> !lubotu
<Anpu> meh, msg me da mi kaze da ne zna nista o lubotu
<Anpu> Atlantic777: treba videti na wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Anpu> pa odatle gde vec
<Atlantic777> ovaj... na launchpadu postoji neka prevodilačka grupa
<Atlantic777> ali nisam siguran koliko oni to dobro funkcionišu i kako su se organizovali
<Anpu> !ubunturs
<Anpu> pff nauci sta to znaci
<Anpu> !man
<lubotu3> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<Anpu> !man top
<promis> top je vrsta oružja
<Anpu> pod hitno da zamenite ovaj lubotu3 za promisa!
<Anpu> !wiki
<lubotu3> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<promis> http://www.lyndondaniels.com/2010/learn/music/OSSDAW/index.html
<Atlantic777> e vidiš, ovo meni treba http://www.lyndondaniels.com/2010/learn/music/OSSDAW/05synth.html
<Atlantic777> tnx promis
<promis> Ništa sine
<promis> Sad sam provalio u Google Earthu ima podatak kada je slikano područje
<Atlantic777> ~google ubuntu-rs
<ABot> Atlantic777: Ubuntu Србија » локална Ubuntu заједница: <http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/>; Ubuntu-RS Wiki: <http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/>; TV kartice - Ubuntu-RS Wiki: <http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/TV_kartice>; Ubuntu-rs Info Page: <https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-rs>; Ubuntu-rs Wiki in Launchpad: <https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rs-wiki>; Ubuntu Srbija in (1 more message)
<Anpu> to faco
<Atlantic777> samo factoids me nešto zeza, ali biće
<Atlantic777> moram bre lektiru da čitam
<Atlantic777> bbl
<Anpu> !kde
<lubotu3> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Anpu> hm
<Anpu> bez kde da se ne pojavljujes :D
<Anpu> ajd
<Atlantic777> važi, važi :D
<promis> Pa kolko bre botova ima ovde
<promis> Atlantic777: šta čitaš od lektire?
<Atlantic777> promis: Andrić, „Prokleta avlija“
<promis> Aaa, dobro je. Ja mislio neke uvaljuju neke gluposti
<Atlantic777> jok, ok nam je lektira, zadovoljan sam :D
<promis> Mada bi ja stavio pod obavezno i Levitan, od Vitomil Zupana ;)
<promis> preporučujem svima za čitanje
<fb0x> neki dobar film ?
<promis> Jok, knjiga
<fb0x> ma vidim, nego pitam da li neko zna neki film
<fb0x> :D
<promis> Čovek sa zemlje
<fb0x> juce sam gledao Sleepers iz 1996
<fb0x> dobar film
<fb0x> kao i svaki sa de nirom
<promis> kao da sam gledao, ali se ne sećam
<fb0x> 4 decaka ode u poravni dom i tamo ih zlostavljaju pa onda oni porastu i osvete se :D
<promis> znam, kažem, zvuči mi poznato
<fb0x> igra i brad pitt
<promis> čuš, đe bez njega
<fb0x> nisam bred ali mogu pit' haha
<fb0x> znaci ljudi provalite zenu na 6:28 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2DE4nrwkhM&feature=related
<fb0x> hahah
<sredoje> mogu vam reci da je ovaj linux mint zaista dobar i blizak korisniku
<sredoje> samo da pitam da li ce on preci na unity ?
<Atlantic777> sredoje: koliko znam, ne.
<Atlantic777> sredoje: oni već koriste gnome3 sa dodacima koje razvija mint zajednica.
<sredoje> ekstra
<sredoje> posle 8 meseci kubuntu-a cenim da cu preci na mint
<promis> pa pređi odmah, nemoj da čekaš tih 8 meseci ;)
<sredoje> :)
<sredoje> moja greska .. nakon osam meseci koriscenja kubuntu-a
<promis> :P
 * Ddpbf се пита шта је кубунту-а?
<promis> To je stari slovenski napitak za lečenje nesanice
<Ddpbf> медовина?
<promis> Ne, kubuntovina
<Ddpbf> знам шта је кубунту
<Ddpbf> али не знам шта је оно са цртицама
<Ddpbf> skype-a, ubuntu-a
<Ddpbf> и сл
<Ddpbf> изузев што је правописна грешка
<sredoje> lepo je znati
<promis> Čuo sam neki trač da postoji GNOME Classic?
<Atlantic777> loš trač, nema ništa od toga
<promis> Čuo sam ta ludi stoički trpe i navikavaju se na GNOME 3
<Atlantic777> za mene je to kao postapokaliptična atmosfera, ja e zavukao u svoj bunker i uopšte ne znam šta se događa na površini
#ubuntu-rs 2012-11-26
<joostvb> добро јутро
<nikolam> aloha
<stereo_advance> hey hey hey
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa ubuntom 12.10 32bit : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-ubuntom-12-10-32bit
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Problem sa ubuntom 12.10 32bit : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-problem-sa-ubuntom-12-10-32bit
#ubuntu-rs 2012-11-27
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Nova pravila na FB i reakcije na njih : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-nova-pravila-na-fb-i-reakcije-na-njih
<nikolam> nisam siguran ali mislism da rs.ubuntu.com strajkuje. Dokle cemo da trpimo takvo stanje. Tako je bilo pre nekoliko godina, tako je izgleda i danas
<nikolam> ko uopste odrzava rs.archive.ubuntu.com
<nikolam> mirror2.etf.bg.ac.rs
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> kako instalirati ubuntu 12.10 na ati radeon 3400 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako-instalirati-ubuntu-12-10-na-ati-radeon-3400
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Open Office Spreadsheet brisanje praznih stranica : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-open-office-spreadsheet-brisanje-praznih-stranica
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Keyloger : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-keyloger
#ubuntu-rs 2012-11-28
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problemi sa Pidgin-om i Empathy-em : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problemi-sa-pidgin-om-i-empathy-em
<joostvb> добро јутро
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> izmena taskbar-a : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-izmena-taskbar-a
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Wammu još jednom : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-wammu-jos-jednom
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Promena imena racunara (device name) : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-promena-imena-racunara-device-name
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Promena imena racunara (device name) : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-promena-imena-racunara-device-name
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Promena imena racunara (device name) : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-reseno-promena-imena-racunara-device-name
<Anpu> ivanblago: u pravu si, propustio sam etc/hosts, poslao sam decku PP da odradi i to
<ivanblago> Anpu, hvala :)
<Anpu> ne znam da li ovo ima na viki ali mogli bismo da dodamo
<Anpu> sitnica je a nekad zatreba :)
<ivanblago> aj dodaću danas
<stereo_advance> o/
<Anpu> \o
<ivanblago> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Kako_promeniti_ime_ra%C4%8Dunara_na_Ubuntu
<Anpu> to lave
<Anpu> :D
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> system monitor : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-system-monitor
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] system monitor : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-system-monitor
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] system monitor : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-reseno-system-monitor
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Koje graficko okruzenje koristite? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-koje-graficko-okruzenje-koristite
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu - резолуција монитора : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-rezolucija-monitora
#ubuntu-rs 2012-11-29
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> RSS plugini za Firefox : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-rss-plugini-za-firefox
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Winfast 2000 xp GLOBAL - problem sa zvukom. : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-winfast-2000-xp-global-problem-sa-zvukom
<Zuperman_> pozdrav... imam problem, openbox na lubuntu se ne pokrece... nemam window menager, i tastatura ne radi u terminalu...
<Zuperman_> kako da resim to?
<Sceko> ima li ko da je dobro zna php?
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem instalacije ubuntu 12.10 (QQ) : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-instalacije-ubuntu-12-10-qq
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Driver za ATI Radeon HD 6310 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-driver-za-ati-radeon-hd-6310
<Sceko> I just added this to
<Sceko> System/preferences/Startup Applications
<Sceko> Code:
<Sceko> openbox --replace
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Webmin сервис не стартује аутоматски : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-webmin-servis-ne-startuje-automatski
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> install CH35X PCI to two serial ports : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-install-ch35x-pci-to-two-serial-ports
<alexxxxxa> pozdrav, ljudi! Sveze instaliran xubuntu 12.10. Ko moze da mi pomogne da instaliram wireless stick?
<alexxxa> moze li neko da mi pomogne oko fatal: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<alexxxa> prosli put mi je neko odavde pomogao, ali ne mogu sad da se setim sta sam radio, bilo je pre nekoliko meseci
<TildaTurn> imao si isti problem i tada?
<alexxxa> da
<TildaTurn> eee moj alexxxa
<alexxxa> instaliran je ndiswrapper
<alexxxa> ali se iskreno ne secam sta je editovano, pa je htelo modprobe ndiswrapper
<TildaTurn> evo resenja onda
<TildaTurn> kucas u google >  Module ndiswrapper not found+Ubuntu i enter
<Zecanin> ima li ko ?
<alexxxa> TildaTurn, duhovito, ali pre nego sto trazim pomoc, ja google-am. Veruje mi da je mnogo lakse google-ati, nego doci na ubuntu irc i traziti i cekati pomoc. Ako umes da pomognes, hvala, ako ne, nemoj me zacikavati.
<alexxxa> restartujem komp, vracam se.
<TildaTurn> pre no sto sam dao predlog pogledao sam sta ima na google, + imao si vec tu gresku i resenje
<TildaTurn> no, ok
<alexxxxa> tilda, veruj, nista od toga nece... Samo objasnjavaju celi proces, ali proces me ne zanima oko instalacije drivera, jer ga znam, VEC me zanima kako da resim Modprobe ndiswrapper problem
<alexxxxa> First Installation: checking all kernels... Building only for 3.5.0-18-generic Building initial module for 3.5.0-18-generic Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/share/apport/package-hooks/dkms_packages.py", line 22, in <module>     import apport ImportError: No module named apport Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.5.0-18-generic (i686) Consult /var/lib/dkms/ndiswrapper/1.57/build/make.log for more 
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-fatal-module-ndiswrapper-not-found
<Pomoc> ima li koga ?
<v1adimir> ima ;p
#ubuntu-rs 2012-11-30
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Battery Saver : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-battery-saver
<Milos_SD> blaeks, el si tu ?
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [pomoc] VIP-ov 3g USB mobilni internet : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-pomoc-vip-ov-3g-usb-mobilni-internet
<blaeks> Milos_SD, tu sam
<Milos_SD> naisao sam na jednom privatnom torrentu na IP koji pripada Microsoft corp. Sta mislis, el to neki anti-piracy ili samo neko sa posla seeduje? :D
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ikonica u unity za Chromium : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ikonica-u-unity-za-chromium
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem: OS me vrati na login screen i poubija sve procese : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-os-me-vrati-na-login-screen-i-poubija-sve-procese
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> NooBot RolePlay PROSLAVA 1.12.2012 20H!!! : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-noobot-roleplay-proslava-1-12-2012-20h
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> dual boot ne vidi dodatni HDD : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-dual-boot-ne-vidi-dodatni-hdd
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> dual boot ne vidi dodatni HDD : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-dual-boot-ne-vidi-dodatni-hdd--16762
#ubuntu-rs 2012-12-01
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kako zaključati witless N Rotuter TL-WR740N : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako-zakljucati-witless-n-rotuter-tl-wr740n
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Password problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-password-problem--16764
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Home Folder password ? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-home-folder-password
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Home Folder password ? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-home-folder-password
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> gwibber problem sa facebook-om : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-gwibber-problem-sa-facebook-om
<maletaski> Forum će da bude offline neko vreme usled redovnog održavanja
<maletaski> izvinjavamo se na smetnji :D
<maletaski> trajaće od prilike 1 sat
* maletaski changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Добродошли | Први пут  сте овде?  Погледајте http://tinyurl.com/6xc3o2z | За слање дужег текста користите http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Novi broj časopisa LiBRE! https://libre.lugons.org | За опуштено ћаскање користите: #ubuntu-rs-offtopic| forum će biti nedostupan narednih sat vremena usled redovnog održav
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Redovno održavanje foruma : http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/redovno-odrzavanje-foruma/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=redovno-odrzavanje-foruma
<nkrs_> pozdrav
<nihil_enochian> pozz nkrs_
<maletaski> forum je ponovo online
* maletaski changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Добродошли | Први пут  сте овде?  Погледајте http://tinyurl.com/6xc3o2z | За слање дужег текста користите http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Novi broj časopisa LiBRE! https://libre.lugons.org | За опуштено ћаскање користите: #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Forum je ponovo dostupan : http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/forum-je-ponovo-dostupan-2/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=forum-je-ponovo-dostupan-2
<bitlord> \o maletaski
<maletaski> \o
<bitlord> ceprkas po forumu? :D
<maletaski> pa kad moram :D
#ubuntu-rs 2012-12-02
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> FS Icons 12.04 / 12.10 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-fs-icons-12-04-12-10
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> uključivanje mikrofona na ubuntu 12.10 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ukljucivanje-mikrofona-na-ubuntu-12-10
<profiler1982> jel im ko problem sa gwibberom i facebookom u poslednjig 5 dana??
<profiler1982> jel ima k problema sa gwibber-om u poslednjih nekoliko dana
#ubuntu-rs 2013-11-25
<maletaski> \o stereo_advance
<stereo_advance> đe si maletaski, sto godina
<maletaski> sto i jedna :P
<stereo_advance> kako ide posao
<maletaski> pa gura
<stereo_advance> ko gura zlo ne misli
<stereo_advance> :)
<stereo_advance> dokazano :D
<maletaski> tačno tako :)
#ubuntu-rs 2013-11-27
 * ba-ba-baraba glupi klempavi LordDVG  smo mu pas glavu nosi  'da prostite';) Ja ko pasce moram pnekad malo da lanem;)
<ba-ba-baraba> :)
<LordDVG> lol xD
<LordDVG> nemas ti uopste problema xD
<ba-ba-baraba> :)
<ba-ba-baraba> jok
 * ba-ba-baraba to mi je jedina mana;(
<ba-ba-baraba> nemoj te mi zamjeriti ljudi
<ba-ba-baraba> ja ponekad lupam ka maksim po diviziji;)
<ba-ba-baraba> i to mi je jedina 'mana'
<ba-ba-baraba> haha
<ba-ba-baraba> dungodung:  s postovanjem  kako Ti :)
<ba-ba-baraba> dungodung:  ja samo volim tako samo da se salim  Mi se dugo znamo :) i postijem -o nadam se :)
 * ba-ba-baraba haha ;(
<ba-ba-baraba> ja sm samo 'pomalo' ponekad okrutnam
<ba-ba-baraba> a u stvarnosti nisam
<ba-ba-baraba> sam obican cok
<ba-ba-baraba> volim sto i svi vole:)
<ba-ba-baraba> hm;(
 * ba-ba-baraba 
<ba-ba-baraba> dungodung: javi se:)
 * ba-ba-baraba ja nevolim ljude koji se sluze svojom bolescu"sizofrenijom" i to im je jedina mana
<ba-ba-baraba> nemislim na tebe dungodung :)
<ba-ba-baraba> ja bi preso davno na Ubuntu
<ba-ba-baraba> da nema Gnome na SuSe;(
 * ba-ba-baraba ista govna drugo pakovanje;(;)
 * ba-ba-baraba ebem vam leb Kruh ne edem Djao me odnija ka me i donija;)
 * ba-ba-baraba odo dodo;);(
<dungodung> ...
<Kostic> Ахахаххахахахахахаха....
<Kostic> Хаахахахахахахаха....
<Kostic> Сунце ти пољубим, луд овај к'о струја.
<Kostic> :D
<dungodung> mhm
#ubuntu-rs 2013-11-28
<brok> zdravo ekipo
#ubuntu-rs 2013-11-30
<baraba> :)
<baraba> gnome pomalo zeza
 * baraba onaj 'bojce'  iz Beca;)
 * baraba morebit i vi Placi;(
<baraba> 'pljako'
<baraba> dungodung:  djavo me odnio nikako na mogu da svarim ubuntu
<baraba> *'poljako*
<baraba> da vam ispricam pricu
<baraba>  da budem malo razumljivi:)
<baraba> jednog lepog dana setajuci Kaljaom Peru' juzna amerika
<baraba> idem  ulicom
<baraba> a neko iza mena Vice poljako poljako!
<baraba> hm
<baraba> a ja razmisljam ne moze lakse Idem polako:)
 * baraba ;) ali iza mene ide Poljako *Poljak !;)
<baraba> ja jedva skopca kasnije ko je I sta se zbiva:)
 * baraba ipak to ima malo veze sa ubuntu;)
<baraba> *Kaljao
<baraba> haha :)
 * baraba a sto volem da zezam To mi je jedina mana;(
 * baraba moj brate u tudjini  maletaski '
 * baraba cuvaj se 'cvaraka' opasni su;(
 * baraba posebno za one koi imaju visok Holesterol;(
<baraba> kolesterol*
 * baraba ovo mi je najvise zadovoljstvo Kad neko skupla IP -ove;(
 * milobit- ;(
 * milobit- zasto nema milobita na ovom kanalu!?
<milobit-> milobit -a
<dungodung> heh
#ubuntu-rs 2014-11-25
<dragan99> puko je forum
#ubuntu-rs 2014-11-26
<MrAlex> pozz
<Mralexxx> I am using linux few months ubuntu maybe about 2 days but its for now all the same just different interface
<Mralexxx> Ops
#ubuntu-rs 2014-11-27
<MrAlex> ima li koga ?
<MrAlex> lubutu3
#ubuntu-rs 2014-11-28
<Nikolaaaaaaa> ima li budnih?
<igor> moze li pomoc? hvala
<igor> bump
#ubuntu-rs 2014-11-29
<Mile> pozz
<Mile> Ima li neko da zna oko wordpressa imam pitanjce
<rui> Oi boa noite !
#ubuntu-rs 2015-11-23
<nikolam> https://github.com/NARKOZ/hacker-scripts
<bobe_> zdravo :)
#ubuntu-rs 2015-11-25
<raso> !tell milobit https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uk074XdlGxw ;)
<lubotu3> raso: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
#ubuntu-rs 2015-11-28
<milobit-_> zasto se milobit na nalazi na ovom kanalu? molim bez kic!
<milobit-_> to nije resenje
 * milobit-_ ja sam pas tragac
<milobit-_> dungodung: :)
<milobit-_> imas li ti kakve moci na vom kanalu dungodung ?
 * BManojlovic- dado jednom "mom bratu" BM. prolaz u Banku ali mi nikad ne isplati kamatu!;(
<BManojlovic-> i nik ste mi ukrali!
<BManojlovic-> :)
<jaksic-vuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIaMekqmx_Q
#ubuntu-rs 2016-11-29
<Metanoia> Поздрав свима
#ubuntu-rs 2017-11-27
<tyu> samo za Atlantic777  ;( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIaMekqmx_Q
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3A7mx0BDjc
<milobit-> odo dodo ;)
#ubuntu-rs 2017-12-03
<femic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8mrHmRzbuc
#ubuntu-rs 2018-11-26
<milobit-> evo mene i do mene moga
<milobit-> ajde mala poljubi jednoga;)
<milobit-> nije lako uskociti u vas kanal;(
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlliwaVWOWg
<milobit-> pomoz bog ljudi
<milobit-> imal vodje srblja!?
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEQOlONo5BU&list=RDOj_o35FJlzg&index=4
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit-> odo dodo
<milobit-> zavicaj i rodna gruda me zove:)
#ubuntu-rs 2018-11-30
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oVg_aQArYY
<milobit-> pomoz bog ljudi:)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5O_xl143jQ0
<milobit-> ja sam rodjen u staroj hercegovini
<milobit-> Vukalovicm pradjed bija!
<milobit-> Vukalovic mi pradjed bija;)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lp1et8veJAs
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lp1et8veJAs
<Vukalovic> milobit neko me ves tice;);(
<Vukalovic> mora da je moj brat azijat!?
<Vukalovic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lp1et8veJAs
<milobit-> moj je pradjed bija Vukalovic :)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lp1et8veJAs
 * Vukalovic Odesa se budi:)
<Vukalovic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lp1et8veJAs
 * Vukalovic izdede me 'brat' azijat ;(
<Vukalovic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8  samo za Atlantic777 ;(
<vuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<vuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<vuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<vuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<vuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<vuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<vuk> odo dodo
<vuk> svrnucu ponovo dogodine;)
<vuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<vuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<vuk> dungodung_:  cuvaj se Ima mnogo zlica koje ti dobro ne misle
<vuk> aj odo
#ubuntu-rs 2019-11-25
<morebit-> kako ste ljudi:)
<morebit-> morebit da sam milobit a i nemora
<morebit-> joj Joja od Doboja aj da ti se malo pozalim nesto
<morebit-> cuja sam da si dodtur?
<morebit-> a danas me neka nevolja snadje
<morebit-> moj me doktur posla ka visem dokturu ma pretrazi bubrege
<morebit-> hm:(
<morebit-> naj visi doktur mi nadje pune burege kamenja 'svakoraznih kamencica i bogumi stijenja velikog':(
<morebit-> ja ga pitam bogumi, a otkud to mrni!?
<morebit-> a on velji rece
<morebit-> pijes puno vode!
<morebit-> neke vode koja stvara kamenje
<morebit-> hm
<morebit-> a ja velju njemu reko
<morebit-> ne budali dokture!
<morebit-> Ja vode neznam kad sm okusija
<morebit-> do vina i rakije
<morebit-> hm on se nadje u jadu
<morebit-> pa nezna sta da mi kaze, sta da vise zbori i progovori
<morebit-> kaze pitace vise dukture
<morebit-> sta ni meisle?
 * morebit- a moja 'baba' se smijuri ispotaje 
<morebit-> ka joj sve nes drago a more bit i milo?;(
 * morebit- morebit 
<morebit-> koce mu ga znat
<morebit-> baba' je veliki djavo;(
<morebit-> a ne djakonke'* nusre bese mnogo lepe
<morebit-> jedna bese maladja  'praktikant'  malo se izgubi;)
<morebit-> al je na stara 'baba;)' drzi pod kontrolu;)
<morebit-> jo jo joja od doboja
<morebit-> takav ti je zivot
<morebit-> od danas di sutra
<morebit-> a dokturu brada do pojas
<morebit-> nina azijska ho viking
<morebit-> a bogumi malo lici na moga starog djedu;)
<morebit-> kaze i njegov je djedo nekad bija na balkanu
<morebit-> rasadjivo neku prasu 'rasu' ;)
 * morebit- a i moja stara  baba' mi je to davno otkrila;(
<morebit-> i rece mi
<morebit-> zapamti moj unuce
<morebit-> !
<morebit-> no kad bese nedje 1914 cir.
<morebit-> pokupise nas svabe i ugari da nebi srbijancima dali podrsku
<morebit-> i kaze skupise nas u Doboj
<morebit-> i ja velju pitam babu' kako be se u doboju?
<morebit-> ona velju rece nije lose dobro je bilo;)
<morebit-> sako velju reca nas OBRIJASE
<morebit-> ? a ja dete malo ne razbiram
<morebit-> a baba' kaze i gore i dolje?
<morebit-> kaze napale nas vaske
<morebit-> a majka se malo ljutnu:( i veli sta benavis bona
<morebit-> pusci to malo djete
<morebit-> sta on zna o tome
<morebit-> al to malo djete zapamti ;)  babine' reci:)
<morebit-> ma moja stara baba' ti je bila zajeban;)
<morebit-> kazu nije bilo na daleko take 'babe' ni barabe ;)
<morebit-> e moj Joja od Doboja odo malo da pocinem a rekosemi da cu i da osvanem?
 * morebit- ako nelazu?
#ubuntu-rs 2019-11-27
<morebit-> kakoste ljudi:)
<morebit-> otkad vas nisam cuja ni vidjia
<morebit-> pa sam vas se pozelija;)
<morebit-> hm
<morebit->  ima nesto novo
<morebit-> otvaram aukciju
<morebit-> prodajem neko stenje i drago kamenje
<morebit-> dokturi se zacudili kad su vidjeli drago kamenje u mojim bubrezima;)
 * morebit- i proglasise me milionerom:)
<morebit-> kazu neke skoljke proizvude bisere
<morebit->  al eto ija poco
<morebit-> dokturi se cudom cude
<morebit-> to samo vama kazem
<morebit-> od 'babe' to krijem ka od ljute guje;(
<morebit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<morebit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGJGUVWQ3gs
<morebit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdvknbjEwJc
<morebit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdvknbjEwJc
<morebit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3cXcMSogRU
<morebit-> ttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVY2ZSY3boM
<morebit-> ttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVY2ZSY3boM
<morebit-> ttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVY2ZSY3boM
<morebit-> odo dodo
<morebit-> vec ste mi glave dosli;(
<morebit-> a ja necu ni vas e
<morebit-> vaske karavlaske;)
<morebit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWgeW5Ib5VA
<morebit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCi73rMmPMI
<morebit-> neda mi 'baba' da idjem Drzi me na lancima
 * morebit- i s mnjom upravla;(
<morebit-> odo dodo
<morebit-> mozak mi se muti
<morebit-> a pamet me izdaje
#ubuntu-rs 2019-11-28
<baraba-> vidji moje 'babe' ;(barabe;)
<baraba-> odkud ona vodje?
<baraba-> ma ukrade mi nik
<baraba-> ja nisam baraba
<baraba-> ja sam mrebit-milobit
